# Craftsman Alien Planer 103.1801



## TheOtherMrRogers (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, guys, here it goes…

My brother-in-law brought over a used Alien Head Planer to my house.

The bench it was on has feed rollers and a separate motor (which would not turn, due to corrosion, etc).

The bench was weathered due to some amount of outdoor storage, and the feed roller system was DOA.

I took the feed system off (sorry, no photos), and throwing in the trash, and I noticed that the anti-kickback parts had been removed from the planer at some time in the past.

Of course, I used the planer, and of course the first board was shot back (no injuries).

I've looked for the parts to no avail, and I've seen that some folk have tried to fabricate these parts.

I have no desire to be a tester for my own safety parts.

Anyone have any advice to find these parts?

If I can't find the parts, what should I do with it??


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Without a picture it's hard to say with certainty what is going on. I used to have an old craftsman planer that was a Foley Belsaw clone and am guessing this is the one you have. If it has an elevation crank that is made from a bent rod that's detachable it's probably the same machine. First off never throw anything away, the feed rollers can be resurfaced for much less than new ones can be purchased. My planer had no anti- kickback device on it, the feed rollers were the only thing that prevented kickback. A planer can not, will not operate without the feed roller system intact. Were you trying to feed the board through by hand? Don't do that, you could be seriously injured. Post pictures and maybe some one can help you out. In the meantime I'm sending the links to OWWM that may be what you need.
Here's a link to a photo of the machine 
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=17633
Here's a link to the manual
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=663


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4778

is the manual for that model.

It is not the Belsaw planer.

peace, T


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've never used an Alien planer. You might want to 
join the forums over at http://owww.org - that's the
place to find people who have fussed with them.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I see these pop up on CL from time to time, usually for next to nothing. It might not be a bad idea to get another, perhaps with problems yours doesn't have and combine the two to make a good machine, with spare parts in the event of future problems.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

You could try posting in the BYOD forum on owwm.org to see if someone has one they're parting out.

Those planers look cool, but aren't the most practical machines.


----------



## TheOtherMrRogers (Jun 5, 2012)

I just might put it on the BOYD from OWWM. I'm not in the mood to "design" a solution.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Did you find the parts you needed? I bought an Alien Head last night and it's missing a part of one of the anti-kickback dog supports (the spring steel tab). This pic from OWWM shows complete A-KB assys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Made the piece tonight, I'm in business!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

There are anti-kickback parts for this machine on ebay right now, if you're still looking (or reading this OP).


----------



## TheOtherMrRogers (Jun 5, 2012)

All this looks great. (Fortunately/Unfortunately) I sold the planer to a fellow across town…


----------



## MichaelfromDayton (Mar 11, 2016)

Look great. Got one also - just finished lapping and honing the knives. I love mine, don't need anything wide, would like to have more height, though.

I'm trying to re-install the knives, and I can't find ANYWHERE what the blade height specs are for the 103.1801. All it says in the manual is the high tech version: using a piece of wood on the table and raising the bed until it supports the knives! I got some planer knife-setting magnetic jigs, and every kind says to get the original measurement off the cutterhead. I'm trying to find a number, and just can't get any specs anywhere!

One source said 3/16" (which seems excessive), another said 0.118 (slightly less than 1/8") and another said 0.002"!! (chip clearance??) Any Ideas????


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

MichaelfromDayton-I don't have an alien head, but I set my planer knives at 0.10" over the cutterhead diameter. I haven't had any issues with that setting. I'm sure someone with the specific data you need will chime in soon enough.


----------



## drors01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,

Here is mine. Just completed a full restoration, cloned a missing kickback and built a stand for it

How did you set the blades?


----------



## che200 (Mar 10, 2019)

hi did you eve find out how to set up your planer blades ??


----------



## Goodfoot77 (Mar 10, 2018)

So I have this planer and have been trying to sell it for a while main reason is "Setting the Blade Issues" and don't really have the time or the space for it anymore it has stayed in the shed. I will add pics if I find them .
















!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Where are you, Foot?


----------



## Goodfoot77 (Mar 10, 2018)

Central Oregon


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Too far for me, but someone else may bite.


----------

